# Hybrid Audio L6



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the L6 put in over the weekend....was supposed to swap out the Morel MT-23 with the L1 Pro but couldn't do it logistically.

L6 and MT-23 run passive off a PG MS275 amp.

Impressions:

L6 is a great woofer -- dynamic, plenty of midbass, warm sounding tone, nice top end extension. No glare either which would be caused by cone breakup...

This is all running full range without subs....once I high pass these at 50 hz (with a stronger amp) and combine it with subs, I can only begin to imagine how monstrous they will sound!

As a woofer in a dedicated 2 way, I'd imagine it is hard to beat -- my tweeters sound noticeably smoother than they did when I had them in a 3 way setup. I don't know how many other woofers that can step in with a 5khz crossover point and perform this well....not many I suppose. 

For the 3 way crowd, these aspects are minimized. At this point I would worry more about the tone. With regards to tone, I liked it a lot but wasn't completely in love with it.

It's not that I don't like it, I do....but I was a little concerned that I might be hearing a little too much subbass for my liking. It could be the full range thing but it's a very subtle coloration that I feel could be better. My Morel Elate 6" I felt extended low enough but not too low (an underrated driver I think).

If it goes away with the high pass then that's great. 

All in all a very nice driver that can be put in any situation....2 way, 3 way.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

I assume you're running these in doors, deadened, with no EQ?


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is correct. 

I'd like to add that it's in a door of a coupe....gotta love the big doors.


----------

